# Just Cause 2 won't run?



## spirit (Sep 6, 2012)

Reinstalled Windows yesterday, just finished it today. Wanted to play on Just Cause 2 for a bit, but now it won't run? Not sure what's up here, graphics drivers are up to date, DirectX is up to date. Tired updating drivers (sound, chipset and graphics mainly), still not working.

It loads up, I get a white screen, and then an error comes up with this code.


```
Problem signature:
  Problem Event Name:	APPCRASH
  Application Name:	JustCause2.exe
  Application Version:	1.0.0.1
  Application Timestamp:	4ba03352
  Fault Module Name:	KERNELBASE.dll
  Fault Module Version:	6.1.7601.17651
  Fault Module Timestamp:	4e211319
  Exception Code:	c06d007e
  Exception Offset:	0000b9bc
  OS Version:	6.1.7601.2.1.0.256.48
  Locale ID:	2057
  Additional Information 1:	0a9e
  Additional Information 2:	0a9e372d3b4ad19135b953a78882e789
  Additional Information 3:	0a9e
  Additional Information 4:	0a9e372d3b4ad19135b953a78882e789
```

My PC plays JC2 just fine, it was working before I reinstalled.

I will try reinstalling it tomorrow but I don't know. 

Any ideas?


----------



## voyagerfan99 (Sep 6, 2012)

Is it a Steam game? If so, try right clicking on it in your library, go to properties>Local Files, and verify game integrity cache. If it still doesn't work, delete it and re-download it.


----------



## spirit (Sep 6, 2012)

Still not working. Going to need to reinstall it tomorrow I think.  

Tried reinstalling my graphics drivers again, still didn't work.


----------



## voyagerfan99 (Sep 6, 2012)

I think it's the game files itself, not another software or hardware issue.


----------



## spirit (Sep 6, 2012)

voyagerfan99 said:


> I think it's the game files itself, not another software or hardware issue.



Yeah me too after having updated everything and that. 

I'm going to reinstall it tomorrow. Thanks.


----------



## spirit (Sep 8, 2012)

Re-downloaded and re-installed this afternoon, still not working. 

Ideas?


----------



## Virssagòn (Sep 8, 2012)

this man had the same problem http://forums.eidosgames.com/showthread.php?t=108933.

But he fixed it with directX (re-installing it).

But I think it's not the problem if you updated them already... (you could try at least.)


----------



## spirit (Sep 8, 2012)

Yes I updated DirectX and now it seems to be working. Did a bit of Googling and found out. 

I updated DX9.0c first, I've just updated DX10 and it seems to be all good...


----------



## Virssagòn (Sep 8, 2012)

spirit said:


> Yes I updated DirectX and now it seems to be working. Did a bit of Googling and found out.
> 
> I updated DX9.0c first, I've just updated DX10 and it seems to be all good...



k xD


----------

